# Tractor Operators Needed (Minneapolis, MN)



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

Hiring experienced tractor operators for the 2013-2014 snow season. Serving Bloomington, Edina, and Eden Prairie Minnesota. Salary position plus over time compensation. Get paid whether it snows or not. Routes consist of all single family residential, combination residential plus CIC, or residential plus commercial. 6-12 hour shifts.

Must have clean background check and pass drug screening.

Season starts November 1. Mandatory skills testing/training in October.

PM me with interest.


----------



## mdrohman (Mar 26, 2013)

*Plowsite is goofy*

Plowsite isn't letting me send private messages. I don't get on here enough and just saw you sent me a message back in May. I'm very interested in talking with you. You can e-mail me at rohma005 ((at)) gmail.com
- Matt


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

Just sent you an email.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you need any subs? I have 2 trucks looking for work.


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump.

Looking to fill another spot. Straight hourly pay is an option.


----------

